# Teak pot call blanks



## bluedot (May 11, 2021)

I have come across some teak pot call blanks. Has anybody used teak for pot calls and if so how did you like the results?
Thanks


----------



## Nature Man (May 11, 2021)

Pictures?


----------



## bluedot (May 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TTP GC (May 11, 2021)

Teak trumpet just made

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## bluedot (May 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## TTP GC (May 12, 2021)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 12, 2021)

They look great! How is Teak to work with? Chuck


----------



## bluedot (May 12, 2021)

It was pretty easy. I had one tear out when I got too aggressive. But sharp tools kept sanding to a minimum.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ThomasT (May 13, 2021)

Color and grain are sure pretty.


----------



## bluedot (May 25, 2021)

Here are the finished products

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 25, 2021)

Quite nice! Really a pleasant grain! How do they sound? Chuck


----------



## bluedot (May 26, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Quite nice! Really a pleasant grain! How do they sound? Chuck


They sound was pretty typical for the surfaces used. I was pleased with the results and look forward to the buyer's reaction!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac (Aug 29, 2021)

Interesting hole patterns, any reason for that?


----------



## bluedot (Aug 31, 2021)

Just the pattern that makes the sound I like. I have been using it for a while so my pot dimensions have been been tweaked to work with this pattern.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

